# schwinn tiger 3-speed



## cadillacbike (Feb 27, 2011)

just got this bike today! bf goodrich schwinn tiger 3-speed.s/n R65457 what year would this be built? will post pics later. thanks.


----------



## J.C. (Feb 27, 2011)

*May 11th or 12th, 1955*


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 27, 2011)

j.c. thank you for the fast response.


----------



## Blasinski (Feb 10, 2020)

J.C. said:


> *May 11th or 12th, 1955*



How do you know the day. Did they really only make them for 2 days


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 10, 2020)

A number of frames were built on those two days


----------



## Oilit (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey @cadillacbike just out of curiosity, exactly how much later were you going to post those pictures?


----------



## Blasinski (Feb 10, 2020)

When I get home I'm going to get a# of one I just picked up. It's in pretty decent cond. But not sure on the year.


----------



## Blasinski (Feb 10, 2020)

This is it


----------



## Blasinski (Feb 10, 2020)

Nvrmind on # I can't find one nowhere on it


----------



## Oilit (Feb 10, 2020)

Blasinski said:


> Nvrmind on # I can't find one nowhere on it



Should be on the left side of the frame, in back just above the rear axle nut. From the decals, it dates between 1959 and 1964. Does  it have 24" wheels?


----------



## Blasinski (Feb 10, 2020)

I believe it does. No cables on it. Or the front rack which I believe it should have


----------



## Blasinski (Feb 10, 2020)

A237914


----------



## Oilit (Feb 10, 2020)

The 26" bikes were available with 1, 2 or 3 speeds. The 3 speeds had caliper brakes, the single and 2 speeds had coaster brakes. I believe the 24" bikes didn't offer 3 speeds. The earlier 2 speeds were manual and would have one cable to change speed, the later automatics changed gear by back-pedaling ("kickback") and didn't use any cables. If your hub has 3 red bands around the middle it's an automatic, 1 band means it's a single speed. The torque arm also was stamped "Automatic" on the 2 speeds.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 10, 2020)

From your serial number it's a 1962, A = January, 2 = 1962, the rest is the serial number unique to that bike. Here's the link to T. R. Findleys website showing the catalog listing for the 1962 Tiger:


			Schwinn catalogs, 1961 - 1970 (87 of 765)


----------



## Blasinski (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks. That helps a ton


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 17, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Hey @cadillacbike just out of curiosity, exactly how much later were you going to post those pictures?



I forgot I posted lol here you go












55 tiger



__ cadillacbike
__ Nov 25, 2015


----------



## Oilit (Feb 17, 2020)

cadillacbike said:


> I forgot I posted lol here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting! This helped me with a question about one of my bikes. Evidently the early Tiger and Corvette both used Troxel seats, but the Corvette version had a crash rail and chrome springs. The one on my bike looks like it never had a crash rail and the springs are painted, so it was probably originally a Tiger. That's a nice bike you have, I like that green!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2020)

59 Tiger.


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 17, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Thanks for posting! This helped me with a question about one of my bikes. Evidently the early Tiger and Corvette both used Troxel seats, but the Corvette version had a crash rail and chrome springs. The one on my bike looks like it never had a crash rail and the springs are painted, so it was probably originally a Tiger. That's a nice bike you have, I like that green!



Thanks I need to clean it. You had me laughing today. I forgot I posted it. 9 years later lmao


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 17, 2020)

Oilit said:


> The 26" bikes were available with 1, 2 or 3 speeds. The 3 speeds had caliper brakes, the single and 2 speeds had coaster brakes. I believe the 24" bikes didn't offer 3 speeds. The earlier 2 speeds were manual and would have one cable to change speed, the later automatics changed gear by back-pedaling ("kickback") and didn't use any cables. If your hub has 3 red bands around the middle it's an automatic, 1 band means it's a single speed. The torque arm also was stamped "Automatic" on the 2 speeds.



24 inch 59 corvette 3spd all original


----------



## Oilit (Feb 17, 2020)

rustystone2112 said:


> 24 inch 59 corvette 3spd all original
> 
> View attachment 1141670
> 
> ...



I checked the 1959 catalog and what do you know, the 24" WAS offered with a 3-speed, at least the Corvette was. So I learned something! That's a pretty rare bike in nice shape!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2020)

rustystone2112 said:


> 24 inch 59 corvette 3spd all original
> 
> View attachment 1141670
> 
> ...





I've never seen wood bow pedals on a Corvette before.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 17, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I've never seen wood bow pedals on a Corvette before.



Not wood , their white plastic and their the only one's l've seen like them


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2020)

Pedals are Brand X


----------

